# Grafikprogramm



## W-Stefan (3. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute.

Möchte gerne so ein richtig gutes Grafikprogramm kaufen. Nur leider weiss ich nicht welches. Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand ein besonders gutes empfehlen?

Möchte gerne professionell aussehende Grafiken für Internetseiten usw. machen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

W-Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2005)

Check mal den Gimp .
Kann alles, kostet nix!
Und gibt's sogar fuer Windows.


----------



## fluessig (3. Februar 2005)

Volle Zustimmung an das Posting von reptiler.
Seit Version 2 wirklich gut


----------



## kivat (10. Februar 2005)

- Photoshop kaufen (nicht ganz billig)
- Gimp kostenlos


----------

